# Stereo Mix aufnahme Programm



## LexusTheSecond (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.
Ich suche seit neuen ein Programm mit den man einen Titel über Stereo Mix aufnehmen und als MP3 Datei nach der Aufnahme speicher kann.
Zwar habe ich es mit den Sound - Audiorecorder von Windows probiert aber mit den ist die Qualität nicht gerade atemberaubend.
Danke


----------



## gaunki (19. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht ist Dir mit Nero Wave Editor geholfen. Ist beim Kauf von Nero Burning Rom inkludiert.
Funktioniert über den Line-In Eingang ganz hervorragend.
Nimmt zwar in Wave auf, aber Du kannst es anschließend in Mp3 kodieren.


----------



## LexusTheSecond (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich brauche aber leider ein Programm das über Stereo Mix, also das was der PC ausgibt aufnimmt. (Ist zwar ein bisschen bekloppt aber ich brauche es)


----------



## gaunki (19. Oktober 2004)

Nun ja, ich kann z.B. einstellen was ich Aufnehmen möchte.
Dabei kann ich "Was ich höre" aufnehmen. Liegt vielleicht auch an der Soundkarte.
Und "Was ich höre" ist im Normalfall was der PC ausgibt, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## LexusTheSecond (19. Oktober 2004)

Genau.
Ok ich werde es mal gleich mit den Programm mal versuchen (wenn ich die CD irgenwo finde)


----------



## liquidbeats (20. Oktober 2004)

LexusTheSecond Jet audio oder Audio Jet ka wie sich das jetzt schimpft.
Dieses Programm ist dein Freund 

es erklärt sich Praktisch von alleine 


Gruß Andy


----------

